# ADA with Carbon



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

*ADA with Carbon Troubles*

Had a bucket of used carbon which I had mistaken for left over ada soil. Only realized the mistake once I had dumped in a small cup and had mixed very well with the ada. Was wondering if the carbon will cause any harm?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It will improve ADA's soil abilities. It will decrease water hardness


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It will improve ADA's soil abilities. It will decrease water hardness


How does activated charcoal lower water hardness?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

The carbon is inactive. I just want to know if I leave it in the tank for a year will it cause any harm to the shrimps??


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> How does activated charcoal lower water hardness?


Carbon removes some chemicals from water. It lowers its TDS, that's for sure. I guess it also lower it's GH and KH.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> The carbon is inactive. I just want to know if I leave it in the tank for a year will it cause any harm to the shrimps??


No, it will be like a gravel or a sand 
You have an expensive black sand


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Carbon removes some chemicals from water. It lowers its TDS, that's for sure. I guess it also lower it's GH and KH.


Carbon can adsorb some chemicals, yes, but I still do not see how it will lower TDS.

Activated charcoal, for example, does not adsorb calcium, which is an ion that contributes to TDS.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> No, it will be like a gravel or a sand
> You have an expensive black sand


Thanks Igor, that is a relief. I was about to vacuum it all out today.


----------

